# Disques USB2 v/s Fw : débat récurrent (topic unique)



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2010)

Régulièrement dans ce forum, revient une question lancinante "qu'est-ce qui est le mieux : USB2 ou Firewire". Pour éviter une multiplication des sujets autour de cette question, on va tenter de circonscrire les débats dans ce topic unique, "punaisé" en tête de forum.

Pour commencer : quelles sont les principales différences entre ces deux protocoles :

l'USB (1 ou 2) est destiné à la gestion de périphériques lents, mais en grand nombre. il a une gestion "arithmétique" de la bande passante (qui est donc partagée "à parts égales" entre tous les périphériques connectés, sans tenir compte de leurs besoins ni généraux, ni à l'instant T). Par ailleurs, il ne dispose pas de la gestion des collisions de paquets, ce qui oblige à ré-émettre systématiquement les informations victimes de ce phénomène.

Le Firewire (400 ou 800) dispose lui d'une gestion dynamique de la bande passante, ce qui signifie qu'il ré-attribue en continue la bande passante disponible en fonction des besoins réels du moment de chaque périphérique connecté (donc, un disque "au repos" ne se voit pas attribuer de bande passante, la laissant disponible pour le ou les disques "au travail"). Par ailleurs, il dispose d'une excellente gestion des collisions, ce qui évite énormément de ré-émissions.

Pour préciser un peu mon propos, je me suis livré à quelques tests avec le matériel dont je dispose :

- 1) un disque 3,5 pouces de 640 Go (596 réels) SATA 7200 tr/mn 16 Mo de cache de 2009 dans un boîtier USB2 de marque memup

- 2) un disque 2,5 pouces de 500 Go (465 réels) SATA 5400 tr/mn 8 Mo de cache, de 2009, dans un boîtier USB2 LaCie (ce disque n'a servi qu'à être juste connecté passivement)

- 3) un disque 3,5 pouces de 160 Go (153 réels) PATA 7200 tr/mn 8 Mo de cache de 2004, dans un boîtier Firewire 400 "no-name" plus ancien encore (boîtier 5,25 pouces, il contenait un lecteur optique à l'origine).

n'ayant plus d'autres disques Firewire sous la main, je n'ai pas pu "lui mettre un autre disque dans les pattes".

J'ai fait trois benchtests avec Drive Genius 2 : 

- le premier avec le disque 1 seul
- le second avec le disque 1 mais avec le disque 2 simplement connecté, mais totalement inutilisé
- le troisième avec le disque 3 à titre de comparaison (attention pour la lecture du graphique, l'échelle n'est pas la même, de 0 à 24 Mo/s pour les deux premiers, de 0 à 64 Mo/s pour le 3ème).

Ne tenir compte que des barres vertes, les bleues sont la référence de comparaison de Drive Genius.









Comme vous pouvez le voir, on note que :

- Même seul, le disque USB2 est loin de fonctionner aux 480 Mb/s (60 Mo/s) théoriques (là il est environ à 135 Mb/s).
- La seule présence d'un second disque non utilisé fait fortement chuter ses performances (plus que 95 Mb/s environ)
- le disque Fw400 est lui beaucoup plus proche des 50 Mo/s théoriques (il est environ à 300 Mb/s là), sachant que la partie ATA de son bridge, est en ATA 33 (bridge destiné à un graveur de DVD à l'origine), on peut en déduire qu'il est "à fond". L'utilisation d'un bridge ATA100 ou 133 (cas des deux bridges USB dont je dispose) le mettrait sans doute quasiment à 50 Mo/s.

En conclusion :

En ce qui me concerne, je réserve les disques USB2 à deux usages : les sauvegardes où la performance n'est pas nécessaire (le disque 1 est mon disque Time Machine), et à la mixité Mac/PC (le disque 2 est formaté en NTFS). 

Pour le travail, là où la performance est importante, je préfère le Firewire ou les disques internes : le disque 3 est un disque "récupéré" (dans un boîtier "du même métal", le disque, c'était celui de mon iMac G4 en panne), il ne me sert, pour l'instant, qu'à démarrer mon Mac sous Tiger pour jouer parfois à Star Wars Battlefront, qui ne tourne pas sous Leopard.

Voilà, maintenant, si certains d'entr vous veulent faire part de leurs expériences ici, ils sont les bienvenus.


----------



## franky rabbit (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour et chapeau le test !

Enfin de quoi clouer le bec en ce qui concerne les perf médiocres de l'USB2 pour les gros volumes.
En ce qui me concerne même si le iMac G5 commence à dater il n'y a pas photo pour la sauvegarde via FW400. Plus rapide, plus vite éteint, donc on économise les disques tout en économisant l'électricité. Na ! Je dirait presque "Vivement un nouveau Mac avec le FW800" !!! ;-)
Enfin je pense que cela risque d'arriver bientôt mon iMac G5 ne démarre plus...


----------



## michel alenda (14 Décembre 2010)

a partir du DD de mon iMac, une sauvegarde via CCC de Mike Bombich vers un Western Digital "My Passport" de 320 GO... pour 45,15 GO via USB2 le temps est de 46 minutes 24 secondes... via FW800 ce temps passe à 35 minutes 39 secondes... un peu décevant pour le FW800 dont il me semblait qu'en débit théoriques ou réels, il pouvait faire mieux... votre avis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2010)

michel alenda a dit:


> a partir du DD de mon iMac, une sauvegarde via CCC de Mike Bombich vers un Western Digital "My Passport" de 320 GO... pour 45,15 GO via USB2 le temps est de 46 minutes 24 secondes... via FW800 ce temps passe à 35 minutes 39 secondes... un peu décevant pour le FW800 dont il me semblait qu'en débit théoriques ou réels, il pouvait faire mieux... votre avis ?



Non, il ne pouvait pas faire mieux, une sauvegarde de ton disque système, ce sont plusieurs dizaines de milliers de petits fichiers à transférer, donc, là, ce que tu as mesuré, ce sont les limites du disque, et non celles de l'interface. À volume égal, plus le nombre de fichiers est important, et plus le disque sera à la peine (chaque fichier, quelle que soit sa taille, nécessite, sur un disque non fragmenté, le même nombre d'allé-retours du bras porte têtes entre la zone contenant le catalogue du volume, et celle où les données seront copiées, donc, il est clair que la copie d'un seul fichier de 1 Go prendra beaucoup moins de temps que celle de 10000 fichiers de 100 Ko).

Si tu veux faire un test valable du débit de l'interface, il te faut mettre le disque dans des conditions optimales, pour que ses ralentissements ne viennent pas fausser la mesure. Par exemple, tu crées avec Utilitaire de disque une image disque de 4 ou 5 Go, et tu mesure le temps nécessaire pour la copier (le fichier ".dmg", s'entend, pas le contenu de l'image) d'un disque non fragmenté vers un disque non fragmenté avec une interface, puis avec l'autre.


----------



## franky rabbit (14 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu veux faire un test valable du débit de l'interface, il te faut mettre le disque dans des conditions optimales, pour que ses ralentissements ne viennent pas fausser la mesure. Par exemple, tu crées avec Utilitaire de disque une image disque de 4 ou 5 Go, et tu mesure le temps nécessaire pour la copier (le fichier ".dmg", s'entend, pas le contenu de l'image) d'un disque non fragmenté vers un disque non fragmenté avec une interface, puis avec l'autre.



Vrai ! Sur les gros fichiers il n'y a pas photo ! Le FW800 est presque 10 fois plus rapide. Mais même une simple sauvegarde de ma photothèque ne prend pas plus de 25 minutes, tandis qu'avec l'USB2 il fallait 3 heures !!! Bon j'exagère à peine. Pourtant, les photos sont de biens petits fichiers en comparaisons de fichiers vidéo DV (jusqu'à 16 Go parfois).


----------



## michel alenda (14 Décembre 2010)

merci pour vos remarques


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Décembre 2010)

franky rabbit a dit:


> il n'y a pas photo  Pourtant, les photos



Bon alors, on se décide ? Il y a photo, ou il n'y a pas photo 

:bebe:


----------



## Scamandre (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon problème est beaucoup plus basique que les performances USB2/FW : j'ai un disque dur portable iomega avec connexion USB2, FW400 et FW800. Mais quand je le connecte par le cable FW400 sur mon Mac Book Pro, la diode d'activité s'allume, mais le disque ne "monte" jamais sur le bureau. Alors qu'en USB2, il apparaît sans problème. Quelqu'un aurait une explication ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2010)

Ben tu l'as donnée toi même,  l'explication : Iomega, je ne compte plus les topics ouverts ici suite aux problèmes avec les disques de cette marque, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils mettent dans leurs bridges, mais ça a l'air d'être une belle daube


----------



## Scamandre (18 Décembre 2010)

Euh, certes, certes, c'est surement la faute à Iomega, mais en clair, ça veut dire quoi ? "bridge, kézako ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2010)

Scamandre a dit:


> Euh, certes, certes, c'est surement la faute à Iomega, mais en clair, ça veut dire quoi ? "bridge, kézako ?



Le bridge est la partie électronique du boîtier, celle qui transforme les signaux P-ATA ou S-ATA du disque en signaux USB ou Firewire. Certains bridges ont des problèmes avec nos Mac, et en particulier, les Iomega si j'en juge par le nombre de sujet ouverts ici à leur propos depuis que j'y suis modérateur !


----------



## JONYBLAZ (5 Avril 2011)

salut a tous
je viens de recevoir par western digital un disque dur en échange de celui qui était défectueux le truck c'est qu'il es sois disant pré formater a mac os x mais je voudrais être sur qu'il ne plante pas un jour ou l'autre puis-je reformater derrière en mac  os étendu journalisé?


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2011)

bien sûr! (ce qui ne garantit rien en terme de plantage ultérieur éventuel....)


----------



## franky rabbit (5 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...les Iomega si j'en juge par le nombre de sujet ouverts ici à leur propos depuis que j'y suis modérateur !



Les Western Digital Passport sont bien pire... Quant ce n'est pas le bridge qui tombe en rade c'est le disque... Au moins dans mon Ioméga il y a un vrai disque dur de bonne marque (j'entends "fiable"). Si le bridge pète c'est un moindre mal, car un boitier neuf coute une broutille aujourd'hui...


----------



## her-V (7 Août 2011)

Moi tous les disques externe c'est pour des sauvegardes.
A ce jour l'usb me convient.

Mais la j'hésite pour un disque d'1 to de 2,5 pouces dans u boitier externe.
J'ai d'ailleurs créer un topic *ICI* à se sujet si quelqu'un peut me répondre.

Ou si cela fait doublons dites le moi ( les modos) que j'efface le topic si c'est possible.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2011)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Les Western Digital Passport sont bien pire... Quant ce n'est pas le bridge qui tombe en rade c'est le disque... *Au moins dans mon Ioméga il y a un vrai disque dur de bonne marque* (j'entends "fiable"). Si le bridge pète c'est un moindre mal, car un boitier neuf coute une broutille aujourd'hui...



Ben, après ouverture de trois boîtiers iomega (non non, chez des clients, moi, il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée d'acheter du Iomega, le dernier truc fiable qu'ils ont pondus, c'était le lecteur "ZIP" ! ), j'y ai trouvé un disque Samsung, et &#8230; Deux disques Western Digital, et curieusement, dans le cas du disque Samsung, je l'ai remplacé par un Fujitsu, mais pour les deux WD, c'est le boîtier, que j'ai du remplacer, bridge H.S. :rateau:



her-V a dit:


> Moi tous les disques externe c'est pour des sauvegardes.
> A ce jour l'usb me convient.



La sauvegarde est à peu près le seul type de tâche qui puisse se contenter d'un disque USB, et il est tout à fait superflu d'utiliser un autre type de disque pour ça, autant réserver les disques les plus performants à des tâches plus exigeantes !


----------



## her-V (7 Août 2011)

Ah ok donc pour mes 1 to ce *boitier conviendrait* avec ce disque dure LA


Autrement pour le firewire j'avais trouvais *celui-c*i


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Ah ok donc pour mes 1 to ce *boitier conviendrait* avec ce disque dure LA



Pour des sauvegardes, oui, mais pour des sauvegardes, perso, je préfère m'en tenir à des disques de 3,5 pouces, plus résistants que les 2,5 pouces.


----------



## her-V (7 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour des sauvegardes, oui, mais pour des sauvegardes, perso, je préfère m'en tenir à des disques de 3,5 pouces, plus résistants que les 2,5 pouces.



Cela fait qu'un an que je suis sur mac, mais j'ai eu 3 disques de cuit en 3,5 pouces des maxtor, à l'époque j'étais sur Windaube. Sur les 3 disques, 2 ont quant même craché un espèce de feu....ça craint !

A près j'ai 1 To uniquement pour time machine en 3,5 pouces.
C'est WD "my book essentiel", à l'époque j'étais pressé car je vendais mon IMAC pour prendre un mbp 13 pouces de 2011.


Pour en revenir à mon futur choix de disque et boitier USB, quant tu dis uniquement pour les sauvegardes cela veut dire que si j'ai des films dessus je ne pourrais pas trop les voir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Pour en revenir à mon futur choix de disque et boitier USB, quant tu dis uniquement pour les sauvegardes cela veut dire que si j'ai des films dessus je ne pourrais pas trop les voir ?



Faut pas mettre autre chose que des sauvegardes sur un disque de sauvegarde. Tu peux flinguer le disque en regardant un film, et "adieu la sauvegarde". On ne doit pas prendre de risque avec une mesure de précaution, ça serait un peu comme si, dans ta voiture, tu voulais profiter du logement de ton airbag pour ranger ta brosse à bougies, le jour où tu aurais besoin de l'airbag, il aurait de bonnes chances de ressembler à une passoire


----------



## her-V (7 Août 2011)

Bon t'as fini de me convaincre, je crois que je vais devoir prendre *ce boitier la.* !
Qu'est-ce qu'il est moche, mais c'est le moins chère que j'ai trouvé en firewire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> c'est le moins chère que j'ai trouvé en firewire.



T'as raison, il n'est pas cher, à peine plus de 4 fois plus que le dernier que j'ai acheté (11&#8364; et quelques, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai que l'USB2 et le Fw400 dessus ), cherche donc du côté de chez Vantec, par exemple


----------



## her-V (7 Août 2011)

Je comprend rien c'est en anglais !
Si tu peux me mettre le produite qu'il me faut en firewire 800, je ne le trouve pas ?

Je vois marqué USB 2/3, mais pas firewire ?

Merci se serait cool......11 euro !!


----------



## franky rabbit (7 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut pas mettre autre chose que des sauvegardes sur un disque de sauvegarde. Tu peux flinguer le disque en regardant un film, et "adieu la sauvegarde". On ne doit pas prendre de risque avec une mesure de précaution, ça serait un peu comme si, dans ta voiture, tu voulais profiter du logement de ton airbag pour ranger ta brosse à bougies, le jour où tu aurais besoin de l'airbag, il aurait de bonnes chances de ressembler à une passoire



D'où l'intérêt du disque de sauvegarde : qu'il dure plus longtemps que le disque interne pour permettre une restauration de ses données. Une sauvegarde c'est bien faire un double de ce que l'on a déjà sur le disque interne. Or un disque interne en usage intense a du mal à dépasser 3 ans... alors faire de même avec un disque externe pour faire de la lecture régulière ne sera pas mieux en terme d'espérance de vie.


----------



## her-V (7 Août 2011)

Et mon firewire ?
^^


----------



## franky rabbit (7 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Et mon firewire ?
> ^^



Le boitier Storeva que tu as choisi a l'air pas mal. Il est beau en tous cas ! Mais...
Perso j'avais jusqu'à 3 boitiers Storeva AluIce 3,5 Quattro (USB2, FW, FW800 et e-sata). Ils sont beaux, le FW800 m'a rendu heureux avec mon récent iMac i5. Quel bonheur de pouvoir sauvegarder d'un clac de doigt !
Mais voilà l'un d'eux m'a lâché il y a quelque mois. Le bridge perdait la connexion ce qui n'est pas pratique quand on fait une sauvegarde. Le disque se démonte n'importe quand !!! J'ai tenté de faire réparer par un électronicien de précision qui a donc refait quelques soudures et changé quelques éléments, mais au bout d'une semaine... d'usage, paf ! Le pire est que je n'en trouve plus de rechange.
Alors cela faisait à peu près 2 ans que j'avais l'appareil... ce boitier à 79 &#8364; est déjà un peu cher, mais sa fiabilité me déçoit là ! De là à généraliser, il faudrait probablement d'autres posts pour se faire une idée...


----------



## her-V (7 Août 2011)

Merci franky Rabbit,

J'aimerai bien en savoir plus sur le bon plan de Pascal 77, à 11 euro t'imagine.

Mais je comprend pas son site qui est en anglais.

Si tu peux me donner le liens Pascal 77 pour un firewire 2,5 pouces, j'arrive pas à trouver, je trouve que des USB sur le liens que tu m'sa donner !

Merci


----------



## franky rabbit (8 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Merci franky Rabbit,
> 
> J'aimerai bien en savoir plus sur le bon plan de Pascal 77, à 11 euro t'imagine.
> 
> ...



J'y suis allé aussi "rapidement", je n'ai pas trouvé non plus.
N'oublions pas que l'USB3 remplace souvent le FW chez les fabricants.
Alors l'actualisation des liens ?! :love:


----------



## her-V (8 Août 2011)

Et oui, et l'USB 3 c'est pas gérer par les Mac, me semble-t'il !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Et oui, et l'USB 3 c'est pas gérer par les Mac, me semble-t'il !



Pas pour l'instant en tous cas, mais un disque USB3 doit fonctionner en USB2 !


----------



## franky rabbit (8 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas pour l'instant en tous cas, mais un disque USB3 doit fonctionner en USB2 !



Ceci étant je trouve les transferts beaucoup plus rapides entre mon macbook air fin 2010 (doté de mémoire flash) et mon iomega prestige 500 Go USB2 qu'avec mon iMac i5 mi-2010 doté d'un disque dur caviar black de 1 To. De là à en déduire que la performance de tout disque externe dépend de celles du disque interne qu'il soit constitué d'un disque ou de mémoire flash... il n'y a qu'un pas que je franchis tout de suite ! Car en terme de performances brutes processeur et rapidité mémoire, l'iMac est nettement plus musclé que le macbook air ! L'usb2 me semble l'idéal économiquement face à l'USB3 d'autant plus si on est déjà doté d'un SSD ou de mémoire flash en interne. On doit alors atteindre le maximum des capacités de l'USB2. Après quoi il est certain que l'on peut envisager dans un avenir très proche qu'Apple dote ses machines de ports USB3 en plus du FW800 et Thunderbolt.


----------



## her-V (8 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas pour l'instant en tous cas, mais un disque USB3 doit fonctionner en USB2 !



Surement, mais étant très influençable ^^, et pour pouvoir en plus des sauvegardes, regarder quelques vidéo à partir du disque, je vais partir sur boitier externe en firewire, maintenant.

Tu m'as dis que comparer au miens tu l'avais trouvé à 4 fois moins chère !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Surement, mais étant très influençable ^^, et pour pouvoir en plus des sauvegardes, regarder quelques vidéo à partir du disque, je vais partir sur boitier externe en firewire, maintenant.
> 
> Tu m'as dis que comparer au miens tu l'avais trouvé à 4 fois moins chère !



Si tu veux regarder des vidéos, fais le à partir d'un autre disque, je te l'ai déjà dit, franky rabbit aussi, sur un disque de sauvegarde, on ne met rien d'autre, on n'en fait rien d'autre !


----------



## her-V (9 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as raison, il n'est pas cher, à peine plus de 4 fois plus que le dernier que j'ai acheté (11&#8364; et quelques, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai que l'USB2 et le Fw400 dessus ), cherche donc du côté de chez Vantec, par exemple





her-V a dit:


> Je comprend rien c'est en anglais !
> Si tu peux me mettre le produite qu'il me faut en firewire 800, je ne le trouve pas ?
> 
> Je vois marqué USB 2/3, mais pas firewire ?
> ...






franky rabbit a dit:


> J'y suis allé aussi "rapidement", je n'ai pas trouvé non plus.
> N'oublions pas que l'USB3 remplace souvent le FW chez les fabricants.
> Alors l'actualisation des liens ?! :love:



...!?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2011)

Le mien, je l'ai acheté &#8230; Enfin, je l'ai fait acheter, c'était mon cadeau d'anniversaire, et je savais que mon fils n'avait pas trop de sous, via price minister, le lien que j'ai mis, c'est celui du fabricant, parce que celui du vendeur, je ne l'ai pas noté. 

Mais si tu tapes "boîtier firewire" sur Google, tu ne devrais pas avoir de mal à en trouver !


----------



## her-V (9 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Bon t'as fini de me convaincre, je crois que je vais devoir prendre *ce boitier la.* !
> Qu'est-ce qu'il est moche, mais c'est le moins chère que j'ai trouvé en firewire.



@Pascal77

Oui et c'est le moins chère que j'ai trouvé en firewire comme je te disais.


----------



## her-V (9 Août 2011)

J'en ai trouvé 2 mais je crois c'est du firewire 400, alors je sais pas si c'est bien gèrer par mon mbp de 2011.

*-1*

*-2*


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> J'en ai trouvé 2 mais je crois c'est du firewire 400, alors je sais pas si c'est bien gèrer par mon mbp de 2011.
> 
> *-1*
> 
> *-2*



Le premier ddes deux c'est celui que j'au eu à 11  en mars dernier ! 'tain, il a pris une claque.

Cela dit, aucun problème en Fw800, il suffit d'avoir un câble 800/400, chez moi, il fonctionne aussi bien sur le Mac Mini (Fw800) que sur mes autres machines (Fw400), mais bien entendu, à 400 Mb/s dans tous les cas.

*Par contre, attention, c'est un boîtier pour disques IDE, pas pour disques SATA !* Le second, par contre, lui, il est bien pour disques SATA.


----------



## her-V (10 Août 2011)

Merci Pascal,
j'ai finalement acheter *celui-ci* j'avais 10 euro de bon cadeau.

Puis je flippe à ce que ça lâche comme je vais mettre 1 To.

Merci à vous..


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Puis je flippe à ce que ça lâche comme je vais mettre 1 To.



Mais pourquoi voudrais tu que ça lâche ? La capacité du disque, le boîtier, il n'en a rien à faire, le disque ne "tire" rien sur le boîtier, c'est seulement sur l'ordi (en auto-alimenté) ou l'alim (avec une alim externe) qu'il "tire".


----------



## her-V (10 Août 2011)

Ah oui c'est vrai ?! désolé !

Avec ma réduction de 10 euro sur macway ça me le fait à pratiquement le même prix sauf qu'en plus j'ai le 400 et le 800 en firewire.

Bon le miens est un peu plus moche.

Merci Pascal77


----------

